# My Wife buy's me a Birthday Present



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Just picked it up, a CZ P-01 Omega. My Wife asked me how long I had been carrying my P-01 and when I said twenty years she said "Buy a new one for yourself on me." So I did I. I'll clean and lubricate and shoot the heck out of it tomorrow. I guess a new vacuum cleaner for her Birthday is out of the question.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

I'm kinda' fond of CZ's myself. CZ's are built like tanks I've never had any issues with any one of them. Next to the Shadow 2 the Omega has the best trigger of the bunch. Although I upgraded my 97 B with Cajun Gun Works Pro Package for the 97 B with the adjustable sear, race hammer and short reset system. Now the trigger is almost as good as the Shadow 2.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a CZ75 Omega and it is a fine piece. But I would never carry it when I have Glocks and M&P's that are preferable for several reasons, especially one. I will NOT carry a double action pistol. Has to be a DAO for me.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Tangof said:


> Just picked it up, a CZ P-01 Omega. My Wife asked me how long I had been carrying my P-01 and when I said twenty years she said "Buy a new one for yourself on me." So I did I. I'll clean and lubricate and shoot the heck out of it tomorrow. *I guess a new vacuum cleaner for her Birthday is out of the question.*
> View attachment 21074
> View attachment 21075


Get her a Dyson, or Electrolux and she'll let you buy another gun. Get her a Kirby and she'll let you buy a lot of guns.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I bought a Model 66-3 several years back mint condition to add to my little collection. She has been carring ever since.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Arizona Desertman said:


> Get her a Dyson, or Electrolux and she'll let you buy another gun. Get her a Kirby and she'll let you buy a lot of guns.


More like a Diamond ring. This isn't the first time she's done this,


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Tangof said:


> More like a Diamond ring. This isn't the first time she's done this,


It's very nice that you two enjoy spoiling each other a bit!


----------



## 1mistweaver64 (6 mo ago)

Tangof said:


> Just picked it up, a CZ P-01 Omega. My Wife asked me how long I had been carrying my P-01 and when I said twenty years she said "Buy a new one for yourself on me." So I did I. I'll clean and lubricate and shoot the heck out of it tomorrow. I guess a new vacuum cleaner for her Birthday is out of the question.
> View attachment 21074
> View attachment 21075





Shipwreck said:


> Congrats!


I've had mine for a couple of years now, Cajunized the trigger and added some custom grips and got different fiber optic sights. It is a dream to shoot. I'm sure you'll enjoy. You are a very Lucky man to have a wife like yours.


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

Tangof said:


> Just picked it up, a CZ P-01 Omega. My Wife asked me how long I had been carrying my P-01 and when I said twenty years she said "Buy a new one for yourself on me." So I did I. I'll clean and lubricate and shoot the heck out of it tomorrow. I guess a new vacuum cleaner for her Birthday is out of the question.
> View attachment 21074
> View attachment 21075


you lucky dog for your wife to pay for a new one. wish my wife would do the same for me because I'm looking at a H&K HK45 compact


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

> wish my wife would do the same for me because I'm looking at a H&K HK45 compact


I had one of those when they first came out. Nice gun.

It is just that I have small hands, and every 45 I have bought that isn't a 1911 is always too big in the grip... So, I end up selling it.


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> Gary1952]wish my wife would do the same for me because I'm looking at a H&K HK45 compact
> [/QUOTE]
> I had one of those when they first came out. Nice gun.
> It is just that I have small hands said:
> ...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

H K's are nice guns I have had a Tactical usp for over 20 years.


----------



## Dr Arkham (Dec 28, 2009)

Congrats, that’s a nice present.
I’ve been itching for an Optics Ready CZ Shadow. Seems like the perfect home defense gun to me. One day…


----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

I am kind of a CZ guy myself - nice one, sir, both the wife and the sidearm!


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

New vacuum cleaner? Just get her a new broom to fly around the house on.


----------

